# Hey guys and gals



## Mr.Attitude (Mar 12, 2004)

Been viewing the site for a while now but just decided to sign up.

Gotta say i'm impressed with it, definitely one of the better bodybuilding sites i been visiting.

Keep up the good work


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 12, 2004)

Hey ! Welcome to IM !

Gary


----------



## Mr.Attitude (Mar 12, 2004)

Cheers buddy


----------



## Arnold (Mar 12, 2004)

Mr.Attitude welcome to IM!


----------



## Mr.Attitude (Mar 13, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## butterfly (Mar 19, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Mr.Attitude (Mar 19, 2004)

Cheers


----------

